# Bumblebee Platy Fry



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

My Bumblebee platy gave birth to around 40 fry today. I just thought I would share this picture of them. This is my second time raising the fry, but last time I only saved 2 and not 40!


----------



## Sebastian (Dec 27, 2012)

That is a pretty decent clutch size for a platy, congrats!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Cool. What will you do with 40 adult Platies?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Cute! 

Ben has a good question. Are you planning to keep them all or sell/ give away some?


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm going to keep maybe 3 or 4 females and I'll most likely give the rest to my lfs for store credit when they mature.
If anyone is interested in them when they are older, I may give them for a buck or so a piece plus shipping.


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

Sorry for the double post, but I moved the two females into the main tank, and then took out all decorations and plants. I discovered and netted 11 more fry that were hiding in there and now the count is somewhere around 50. I'm really excited about raising all these little guys. I've never had this many fish at one time before.


----------



## kmellott (Aug 2, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## catcrazy37 (Aug 26, 2013)

Wow! I've never had any luck with platies!


----------

